# Pug has splotches of hair missing on his back



## Spyder (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello! I am new here and joined cause I have a few questions about my dog. He is going to be a year old in June 22. We have had him since he was about 6 weeks old and he is thoroughly enjoying his life here  Okay, now for the question: When we first got him we had him on some good food, called "Wellness" for puppies. (he had already been eating dry food at his previous owners) As he got a little older we switched him food some more until he was eating what our larger dogs eat. (He has free access to food and isnt the least bit fat as we have 10 acres for him to run and play on) So, about a week or two ago I noticed some unusual spots on his back but didnt pay any mind to them. When they were still their about 3 days later I gave him bath thinking they were dirt spots. Come to find out, they we splotches of hair missing. His hair was coming off in clumps around his butt, it was very strange. So now one spot on his back has gotten farely large and we will be taking him to the vet ASAP. Okay, so his biological sister was bought by some friends of ours and she too had some weird hair clumps missing, they took her to the vet and she had food allergies so now, I am thinking that thats what my dog has... ? What do you think? He has a stress free life and is almost never left home alone. He is eating the same food all our other 5 dogs eat and they have never had any problems. He has been washed with the same shampoo since the day I got him... I cant think of anything else... So I will attach some pictures and please tell me what you think. (Its harder to notice them in the pictures than when your in person) Add: Under the splotches their is no redness or blisters. Just pure skin.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What food do your other dogs eat?


----------



## Spyder (Jun 2, 2011)

They mostly eat "Purina" or "Eukanuba" or "Blue" on occasions... They arent on a solid diet of only one kind of food. NONE of them have ever had any issues with the food they eat. With 4 LARGE dogs and one little dog its hard to feed them only "Wellness" Witch seems to be about 50 dollars per large bag xD But if he is having allergies our pug will be switched to better food.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Blue is comparable to Wellness in quality. There are others that are at least better than Purina or Eukanuba and are cheaper. Most of the time I see a dog with skin issues caused by food, it seems to be corn (which Purina and Eukanuba are loaded with) causing the problem. Try cutting out corn first, see if that helps. If not, you'll have to keep eliminating ingredients to see which one is bugging him.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

People come on here a lot asking for cheaper high quality foods, so I've sort of compiled a mental list, lol. You might want to check out these foods to save money without having to feed yucky grocery store brands.

4Health (Tractor Supply Co. house brand)
Kirkland (Costco house brand)
Whole Earth Farms (Merrick's economy line, available at pet stores)
Natural Balance (available at pet stores)

Also, if your pug is the only dog with a possible allergy, I would just buy separate food for him. Around here a 15 pound bag of Taste of the Wild lasts me at least six months with a 20 pound dog, and I'm sure your pug eats less than she does. That way you can feed the more economical foods listed above (which are good but still contain grain and chicken, two possible allergens) to your other dogs and save money without your pug having to suffer.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ Also Diamond Naturals and Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul (yeah, the name is dumb but it's a good food for a decent price). 

Feed stores and locally-owned pet stores usually have better prices than the big-box pet stores. You can use the store locator for any of the brands you want to try (Google for their websites).


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Willowy said:


> ^^ Also Diamond Naturals and Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul (yeah, the name is dumb but it's a good food for a decent price).


Darn it, I knew there were a couple more.


----------



## Spyder (Jun 2, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> People come on here a lot asking for cheaper high quality foods, so I've sort of compiled a mental list, lol. You might want to check out these foods to save money without having to feed yucky grocery store brands.
> 
> 4Health (Tractor Supply Co. house brand)
> Kirkland (Costco house brand)
> ...


Yes, He would be the only one with great quality of food. We cant afford giving all our dogs Blue or Wellness xD I LOVE the Tractor Supply store for getting stuff for my horse so I will be getting "4Health". Thank you for all your suggetions!


----------



## wbee (May 23, 2011)

I'm guessing it's corn as well. I have a puggle and he had horrible skin issues/itchiness/hair loss and it was all caused by a pretty serious allergy to corn. On top of the better food I would think about adding a omega 3 supplement, they do wonders for the skin (and only need 1 per 20lbs, but I would consider giving him 2 until his skin clears up).


----------

